# Shadows of Mordor



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

https://www.shadowofmordor.com/agegate/

Who else is playing? Digging it so far. Sooo much better than all the earlier Lord of the Rings stuff IMO.


----------



## Pass it Around (Oct 4, 2014)

I refuse to pick it up due to the fact I wasted my money on almost every other LOTR games and was so highly disappointed at myself because I already knew that it would be shit. This one looks bad ass but that is just the way the cookie crumbles, I have too much going on with Destiny and The Last of Us to feel bad about not purchasing this. And then once GTAV comes out I will replay the story and hop on the multiplayer like a BAWS.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I refuse to pick it up due to the fact I wasted my money on almost every other LOTR games and was so highly disappointed at myself because I already knew that it would be shit. This one looks bad ass but that is just the way the cookie crumbles, I have too much going on with Destiny and The Last of Us to feel bad about not purchasing this. And then once GTAV comes out I will replay the story and hop on the multiplayer like a BAWS.


Agreed, EVERY single lotr game is weak. I've been playing for a week or so now. Worth the cash imo


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 12, 2014)

yeah i think i might pick up this game, looks awesome. i don't like the looks of destiny though


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 1, 2014)

Destiny is like Doom you just go through the game shooting shit and then rinse and repeat. Like but not like doom in Destiny you play the same shit over and over and over and over. The only difference between the two is that in doom you have to restart to replay the levels, in destiny you just click on a planet and redo it.

SHADOWS OF MORDOR is sweet, but way too easy.


----------



## mr.sessemia (Dec 8, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> https://www.shadowofmordor.com/agegate/
> 
> Who else is playing? Digging it so far. Sooo much better than all the earlier Lord of the Rings stuff IMO.


Ive been playing for about 2weeks now....hooked!


----------



## FootFungus (Dec 8, 2016)

I just picked this up last week for 8 bucks used, I haven't made it back to fallout 4 yet!


----------

